# Cold weather and MyLink



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've experienced the first issue only once and had to remedy in the same fashion. However it was about 60* when it did it. So weather wasn't a factor. 

I would keep an eye on it and see what happens.

What kind of phone are you using and what OS version?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Galaxy s4 with Android 4.3

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Luigi,

In the future if you experience any MyLink issues you can contact our Infotainment Team. They can usually walk you through an issue over the phone. 

Infotainment Specialists
855-478-7767
Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST
Seven days a week

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

